# Mihawk vs. Prime Rayleigh



## Shanks (May 15, 2016)

Curious how strong Mihawk is in the eyes of people who jack off to him 5 times a day.

S2 - add Zoro to Mihawk's team


----------



## Nekochako (May 15, 2016)

Scenario 1: Ray wins with high/extreme diff
Scenario 2: Zoro is pretty much a non-factor in this fight so nothing much changes. Mihawk still loses with high/extreme diff.


----------



## NUMBA1TROLL (May 15, 2016)

I think prime ray - Shanks - Mihawk are all equals.


----------



## Duhul10 (May 15, 2016)

Prime ray Should high diff at most. Add in Zoro and it would make it a high-very high diff battle


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

Prime Rayleigh high diffs
Can go either way

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Sherlōck (May 15, 2016)

Prime Ray wins 6/10 times. Nonetheless very close fight.


----------



## Monstar6 (May 15, 2016)

Draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

EoS New gen > Old gen > Mid gen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 15, 2016)

Prime Rayliegh negs 20/10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden34 (May 15, 2016)

Ray mid-diffs him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## giantbiceps (May 15, 2016)

Erkan12 said:


> Ray mid-diffs him.


You are being too generous

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (May 15, 2016)

Mihawk extreme diff or draw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> Prime Rayliegh negs 20/10


Does negs means he oneshots with a basic move?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## gold ace (May 15, 2016)

Prime Ray high diff

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Raiden34 (May 15, 2016)

giantbiceps said:


> You are being too generous


I am not an illogical hater bro, though Mihawk wankers wank Mihawk to the death, I can't say wrong things about him, either way he is Yonko FM level, a little better than Vista and close to Jozu, Jack and Mingo, and Prime Ray would mid-high diffs average Yonko FM level fighters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dunno (May 15, 2016)

NUMBA1TROLL said:


> I think prime ray - Shanks - Mihawk are all equals.



I agree with this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Duhul10 (May 15, 2016)

Dunno said:


> I agree with this.



Nah bro
Tell me when 70+ or so Mihawk goes toe to toe against an admiral, hurts him and only starts sweating a little + Finishes the fight without a scratch or when someone on Garp's level Puts him in the same sentence with Whitebeard, wanking him.


----------



## Dunno (May 15, 2016)

Duhul10 said:


> Nah bro
> Tell me when 70+ or so Mihawk goes toe to toe against an admiral, hurts him and only starts sweating a little + Finishes the fight without a scratch or when someone on Garp's level Puts him in the same sentence with Whitebeard, wanking him.



I'm the last person you have to convince that Rayleigh is badass. I believe he would take most admirals in a 1v1 for example. The thing is that Mihawk is equally badass. If Zoro is to surpass Rayleigh (which is the norm when it comes to manga) then Mihawk needs to be as strong as Rayleigh when they fight. Also, someone above Garp's level (Oda) already put Mihawk in the same sentence with Whitebeard, wanking him.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

Except that Prime Rayleigh is > an admiral, possibly only Akainu as an exception

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 15, 2016)

Prime WSS >>> Admiral = Shanks

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2016)

Dunno said:


> I'm the last person you have to convince that Rayleigh is badass. I believe he would take most admirals in a 1v1 for example. The thing is that Mihawk is equally badass. If Zoro is to surpass Rayleigh (which is the norm when it comes to manga) then Mihawk needs to be as strong as Rayleigh when they fight. Also, someone above Garp's level (Oda) already put Mihawk in the same sentence with Whitebeard, wanking him.


That assumes that mihawk is the last person zoro ever fights and also that mihawk needs to be stronger than prime rayleigh for zoro to surpass him which doesn't make sense either, way as he can surpass rayleigh without Mihawk being stronger and it's highly unlikely we'll even get a confirmation of comparable strength between the two.

Hell it'll be difficult to know if Luffy surpasses roger in strength as almost everyone from that era is dead or older weakerthan theit prior sell and we don't even have the fogiest idea of how strong Roger even was in in his prime outside of being stronger than old dying WB.

Luffy will surpass roger by doing what he couldn't. Pure powerlevels isn't really the focus


----------



## Kaiser (May 15, 2016)

Both are the ultimate stepping stones for Zoro in their own way
So i think it could go either way

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 15, 2016)

Prime Rayleigh > Mihawk

Reactions: Like 12 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 15, 2016)

Extreme diff either way.
Probably a 10 day fight.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Dunno (May 15, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> That assumes that mihawk is the last person zoro ever fights and also that mihawk needs to be stronger than prime rayleigh for zoro to surpass him which doesn't make sense either, way as he can surpass rayleigh without Mihawk being stronger and it's highly unlikely we'll even get a confirmation of comparable strength between the two.
> 
> Hell it'll be difficult to know if Luffy surpasses roger in strength as almost everyone from that era is dead or older weakerthan theit prior sell and we don't even have the fogiest idea of how strong Roger even was in in his prime outside of being stronger than old dying WB.
> 
> Luffy will surpass roger by doing what he couldn't. Pure powerlevels isn't really the focus



Assuming that Mihawk is the strongest opponent Zoro ever fights is as safe of an assumption as one could assume. He's Zoro's equivalent to Blackbeard. So unless Zoro is gonna have an easy final battle, Mihawk needs to be close to his level. The current gen surpassing every other gen is standard when it comes to shounen manga, so unless something else indicates that One Piece is an exemption, it's a safe bet.

If you don't think the current gen will surpass the old one, then I could see how you think Rayleigh was stronger than Mihawk is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden34 (May 15, 2016)

Zoro vs. Mihawk will never happen. Luffy didn't become a student to Blackbeard, unlike Zoro becomes student to Mihawk...

Luffy becomes a student to Rayleigh. While Zoro becomes a student to Mihawk. That says a lot.

Even Old Ray can take him with high diffs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Spirit King (May 15, 2016)

Dunno said:


> Assuming that Mihawk is the strongest opponent Zoro ever fights is as safe of an assumption as one could assume. He's Zoro's equivalent to Blackbeard. So unless Zoro is gonna have an easy final battle, Mihawk needs to be close to his level. The current gen surpassing every other gen is standard when it comes to shounen manga, so unless something else indicates that One Piece is an exemption, it's a safe bet.
> 
> If you don't think the current gen will surpass the old one, then I could see how you think Rayleigh was stronger than Mihawk is.


Not even Blackbeard is the presumptive final villain, at most we can say he's the final opponent before becoming PK, but WB speech that once someone has found One Piece (as in once someone becomes the pirate king) carrying the centuries on his back will declare the largest war ever known.  

Which is why making these highly dubious assumptions makes little sense.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 15, 2016)

always saw shanks mihawk and ray as equalish


----------



## Jackalinthebox (May 15, 2016)

Shanks >= Prime Ray = Mihawk

That's how I see it at least. So this match up could go either way.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## TheWiggian (May 16, 2016)

Rayleigh Prime >= Mihawk >= Shanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sumu (May 16, 2016)

Ray wins high diff

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 16, 2016)

Mihawk wins extreme difficulty. We really need to know who the previous wss is. I doubt it was rayleigh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 16, 2016)

I view Shanks as = with Prime Ray.

Haki, swordsmanship among other things.

I believe Shanks may have even been able to surpass his mentor if it was not for him losing an arm.

I also don't think Zoro and Mihawk will fight.

I think Mihawk will be having a meeting with Shanks when the BB pirates attacks Shanks and Mihawk will go down to BBs first mate.

This assumption is also what makes me believe that Shanks is indeed stronger than Mihawk. Because Shanks will lose to BB who is = to Prime WB but Mihawk will lose to his first mate.

So unless Shanks gets dominated and Mihawk's battle is a close call, Mihawk cannot be stronger than Shanks. Merely by the fact BB is nicely above his first mate, and both battles will be pretty epic. If we get to see them.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 16, 2016)

LoL why would Mihawk help shanks fight BB? Mihawk is not part of shanks crew.
Imagine shanks begging Mihawk like: yo mihawk, I cannot take bb by myself, help me out.
Mihawk be like: damn asking ur rival for help. Should be ashamed of urself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 17, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> LoL why would Mihawk help shanks fight BB? Mihawk is not part of shanks crew.
> Imagine shanks begging Mihawk like: yo mihawk, I cannot take bb by myself, help me out.
> Mihawk be like: damn asking ur rival for help. Should be ashamed of urself.



They are friends? They would be in the island together? Several other reasons.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 17, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Prime Rayleigh > Mihawk


Prime Rayleigh >>> Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 17, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Mihawk wins extreme difficulty. We really need to know who the previous wss is. I doubt it was rayleigh.


I actually think he was reinforced by Luffy's statement about anything less than the WSS being an embarrassment to the PK.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 17, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I also don't think Zoro and Mihawk will fight.
> 
> I think Mihawk will be having a meeting with Shanks when the BB pirates attacks Shanks and Mihawk will go down to BBs first mate.
> 
> ...


You based your opinion of Mihawk's combat ability on a baseless speculation?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 17, 2016)

If rayleigh was previous wss, that means Mihawk defeated him to become New wss.
Which I doubt becuz I believe Mihawk inherited kokuto yoru from prev wss.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yuki (May 17, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> You based your opinion of Mihawk's combat ability on a baseless speculation?



Baseless speculation? Seriously? It's only like the most theorized outcome of any other when it comes to this forum and most others. >_>

Also, no, it's not the only.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 17, 2016)

Shanks needing Mihawk help means his crew is not strong enough to face blackbeard. Which is a freaking insult if ur a Ben beckman fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yuki (May 17, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Shanks needing Mihawk help means his crew is not strong enough to face blackbeard. *Which is a freaking insult if ur a Ben beckman fan.*



No, it's hyping up the BB Pirates to the next level. >_>

Also, did you really just say the bold out loud? Seriously?

I don't give a moneky's ass if you are a fan of a character.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 17, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Shanks needing Mihawk help means his crew is not strong enough to face blackbeard. Which is a freaking insult if ur a Ben beckman fan.


What the fuck are you talking about. It is freaking fact that Shanks crew will not be strong enough to fight BB pirates. And Mihawk helping out won't help much either.

Reactions: Like 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 17, 2016)

Oh please so far blackbeard defeated crews that were missing power players. 
If whitebeard was still alive, I doubt bb crew would have been able to defeat whitebeard crew.

And Dragon was missing most of his commanders, to have a full on battle with a yonkou crew. 

If Mihawk joins shanks, then they can take out other yonkous one by one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 17, 2016)

Why are there people who consider Shanks Roger level?


----------



## Yuki (May 17, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Why are there people who consider Shanks Roger level?



No one considered Shanks Roger level... Wtf? 

I said had the possibility to be before losing his arm. >_>


----------



## Finalbeta (May 17, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No one considered Shanks Roger level... Wtf?
> 
> I said had the possibility to be before losing his arm. >_>


Not you


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 17, 2016)

Mihawk extreme diffs

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's only like the most theorized outcome of any other when it comes to this forum and most others. >_>


It is, but it's still Baseless Speculation. Nothing in the manga supports this "theory". It has no supporting evidence. I won't even call it a hypothesis.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> No one considered Shanks Roger level... Wtf?
> 
> I said had the possibility to be before losing his arm. >_>


Is Mihawk also Roger Level?
2 arms Shanks = Mihawk.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Is Mihawk also Roger Level?
> 2 arms Shanks = Mihawk.



Oh fuck off with that shit...

No one armed Shanks > Mihawk.

I literally don't give a shit what title he has, Shanks crushes him. 

Mihawk told Zoro no matter what he will hold onto his title until Zoro is ready to face him again.

Runs away from Shanks and from any battle that can escalate. 

Shanks was ready to fight Mihawk, Mihawk turned him down and ran away.

That's him holding onto his title.

Good buy! ^^/

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Is Mihawk also Roger Level?
> 2 arms Shanks = Mihawk.


There is no such thing as 2 arms Shanks there is only 1 armed Shanks and he is stronger than Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> If Mihawk joins shanks, then they can take out other yonkous one by one.


It is like saying if Jozu joined Red Haired pirates they could take out other Yonko crews. No they can't. 

Blackbeard was still hunting for Devil Fruits that is why he did not attack Shanks yet. Once he get DFs for his whole crew he will go after Shanks and he will demolish him and his crew and most likely Mihawk with them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Say what you want about anything.

Mihawk and Shanks were = in a time where a fking Sea King could remove Shanks arm. 

That's pretty weak Imo.

Obviously after losing his arm Shanks began to truly grow to the point of becoming a yonko. The same cannot be said for Mihawk however. 

While Shanks was using his time to drink and have fun in East Blue Mihawk continued his path to be worlds strongest swordsmen. During that time he likely got the title. But anyone who would lose to a Mihawk that was = with the Shanks who lost his arm to a Sea King is worth shit. probably not even high tier. Congrats Mihawk you beat a barely high tier to become worlds strongest swordsmen. After Shanks returned Mihawk stopped fighting the strong swordsmen however. He never again challenged Shanks who continued to grow in power to the point of becoming the yonko he is today and Mihawk did not fight any other renowned swordsmen either.

As the WSS it's other peoples job to go to Mihawk and challenge him. People who don't give a shit like Shanks would never do that. But as seen, any chance of a fight breaking out between Shanks and Mihawk, Mihawk runs away from it. This is canon facts. 

Mihawk has not been shown or hyped to fight any top tiers. He got and kept his title by fighting Low tiers like EB Zoro.  The only people he won't run away from. 

Ok, i'll stop the downplaying after this. But literally anything can be said about people WITH NO TO SHIT FEATS! 

Don't bother me with this shit again.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Runs away from Shanks


He didn't run away.
He didn't want to fight Shanks.
Even when he visited his island alone, he didn't want to fight a "one armed has been". The fact that you believe Mihawk ran away from Shanks means you misunderstand his character.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> He didn't run away.
> He didn't want to fight Shanks.
> Even when he visited his island alone, he didn't want to fight a "one armed has been". The fact ghats you believe Mihawk range away from Shanks means you misunderstand his character.



Prove it.  Oh wait, you can't.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Oh fuck off with that shit...
> 
> No one armed Shanks > Mihawk.
> 
> ...



Mihawk ran away?

He didn't say he'd hold unto his title





He said he'll remain at the top of the world and wait for Zoro. Not whatever it is you're trying to imply.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Mihawk wouldn' t run even if all OP verse gangs against him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Mihawk ran away?
> 
> He didn't say he'd hold unto his title
> 
> ...



Wtf do you think that means.  Really? Well you are a Zoro fan, i should not be too surprised you don't get simple shit.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> There is no such thing as 2 arms Shanks there is only 1 armed Shanks and he is stronger than Mihawk.


When Shanks had 2 arms, he was equal to Mihawk.
They had duels which "Shook the Grand Line", and were worth mentioning by Whitebeard. Shanks was also a famous New World Pirate then. He was equal to Mihawk. He suddenly loses an arm, Mihawk goes on to become the WSS, and Shanks is somehow the stronger one?

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> When Shanks had 2 arms, he was equal to Mihawk.
> They had duels which "Shook the Grand Line", and were worth mentioning by Whitebeard. Shanks was also a famous New World Pirate then. He was equal to Mihawk. He suddenly loses an arm, Mihawk goes on to become the WSS, and Shanks is somehow the stronger one? :


Mihawk is now the strongest coz Shanks lost one in fact

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Wtf do you think that means.


What does it mean?
What are you referring to by "it"


Juvia. said:


> Well you are a Zoro fan, i should not be too surprised you don't get simple shit.


This is an Ad hominem.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> It is like saying if Jozu joined Red Haired pirates they could take out other Yonko crews. No they can't.
> 
> Blackbeard was still hunting for Devil Fruits that is why he did not attack Shanks yet. Once he get DFs for his whole crew he will go after Shanks and he will demolish him and his crew and most likely Mihawk with them.


Baseless speculation

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Baseless speculation


Speculations are very common in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

The title of yonko already proves shanks> Mihawk... If we're all going on titles here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Dunno (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Say what you want about anything.
> 
> Mihawk and Shanks were = in a time where a fking Sea King could remove Shanks arm.
> 
> ...



Mihawk's title is not a title per say. As in, it's not only an in-universe perception of his strength, it's not only a title given to him by the One Piece population. It's a fact stated by Oda, which makes it as certain as can be. It's not dependant on whether Mihawk fought other strong swordsmen or not, but only on whether he is the actual strongest one or not. But I think that you know this already, and that even you yourself don't believe in what you're arguing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Mihawk and Shanks were = in a time where a fking Sea King could remove Shanks arm.



In a time when:

Mihawk and Shanks "had duels that Shook the Grand Line", 
Shanks was a big shot New World Pirate. 
Shanks could properly control his COC Haki
Shanks was so strong, that Whitebeard wondered what kind of "monster" took his arm. Say what you want, but this version of Shanks was so strong that Shirohige described whatever took his arm as a "Monster". Fucking Shirohige who called Akainu a "Magma brat".
The above mentioned points cause me to believe Shanks was already a Yonko by then. At the very least he was a strong Big Shot New World Pirate who Whitebeard respected.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> What does it mean?
> What are you referring to by "it"
> 
> This is an Ad hominem.


The best argument they have is to call you a fan or a tard


Dunno said:


> Mihawk's title is not a title per say. As in, it's not only an in-universe perception of his strength, it's not only a title given to him by the One Piece population. It's a fact stated by Oda, which makes it as certain as can be. It's not dependant on whether Mihawk fought other strong swordsmen or not, but only on whether he is the actual strongest one or not. But I think that you know this already, and that even you yourself don't believe in what you're arguing.


People get delusional
They really think their opinion > Oda's manga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucaniel (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I also don't think Zoro and Mihawk will fight.
> 
> I think Mihawk will be having a meeting with Shanks when the BB pirates attacks Shanks and Mihawk will go down to BBs first mate.
> 
> ...


lol this terrible logic tho

"i'm making an assumption about what will happen. based on that assumption, i'm making a SECOND assumption. i have little proof for the first one, but i'm gonna keep building on it"

edit:

rofl is this dunce legit using the plot-induced necessity of shanks getting bitten by the sea king to claim shanks was super weak then 
ok

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> When Shanks had 2 arms, he was equal to Mihawk.
> They had duels which "Shook the Grand Line", and were worth mentioning by Whitebeard. Shanks was also a famous New World Pirate then. He was equal to Mihawk. He suddenly loses an arm, Mihawk goes on to become the WSS, and Shanks is somehow the stronger one? :


When Shanks had two arms he was apprentice rookie pirate and Mihawk was 3 year older veteran.

Shook the Grand Line  maybe stop riding hype train like 13 year old retard? They were joke 13 years ago. 

He was famous just like Buggy was famous..

You don't know when Mihawk became WSS or how. Yes Shanks is the stronger one because he had higher potential and greater growth. He became Yonko and Mihawk became Shichibukai. Who are ridiculed and raped by rookie pirates..


Amon Lancelot said:


> Baseless speculation


It is called common sense.

It is manga fact that Blackbeard is hunting for DFs.
It is manga fact that Blackbeard will fight Shanks pirates.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Shook the Grand Line maybe stop riding hype train like 13 year old retard?


Whitebeard's words 》》》》》 Your opinion.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Whitebeard's words 》》》》》 Your opinion.


Dude MF WAR did not shake the Grand Line let alone 2 shit rookies swinging swords 

My opinions is most definitely >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Whitebeard words.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Isn't fact that Shanks is a swordsman? 

And what about the fact Shanks was already a Yonko when Oda called Mihawk the strongest swordsman?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

I fucking clearly say i was downplaying Mihawk on purpose.  

It's in the fucking post.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Isn't fact that Shanks is a swordsman?
> 
> And what about the fact Shanks was already a Yonko when Oda called Mihawk the strongest swordsman?



It's fact that Shanks has no feats outside of haki.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's fact that Shanks has no feats outside of haki.


The only argument you can use is that best swordsman means skill and not haki so that Shanks can still be > Mihawk but Shanks is clearly a swordsman still

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> he had higher potential and greater growth.


Prove this.
The greater growth is directly contended by Shanks losing his arm.

They were equal until Shanks lost his arm, after which Mihawk surpassed him. To the point he doesn't consider Shanks worth fighting anymore. 


SpiRo said:


> Mihawk became Shichibukai. Who are ridiculed and raped by rookie pirates..


Irrelevant unless you're saying all Shichibukai are on the same level.
Which means Buggy ~ Law ~ Doflamingo. If you believe that, then have a good day.


SpiRo said:


> It is called common sense.


Your biased opinions are not common sense.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Lol at Buggy being as strong as freaking Drakul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> It's fact that Shanks has no feats outside of haki.


Really. 

Blocking Whitebeard's Bisento with his sword
Stopping Akainu'a Magma attack with his sword.
These are feats in which he used a sword. However, if you want me to prove Shanks is a swordsman, I can link you to a thread(on another forum) that has it.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Really.
> 
> Blocking Whitebeard's Bisento with his sword
> Stopping Akainu'a Magma attack with his sword.
> These are feats in which he used a sword. However, if you want me to prove Shanks is a swordsman, I can link you to a thread(on another forum) that has it.


Nothing more to say tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Really.
> 
> Blocking Whitebeard's Bisento with his sword
> Stopping Akainu'a Magma attack with his sword.
> These are feats in which he used a sword. However, if you want me to prove Shanks is a swordsman, I can link you to a thread(on another forum) that has it.



He blocked them with haki. >_> Both times Shanks's haki was hyped to all hell. Of course more so with his clash against WB.

WB also used his weapon vs Shanks and Akainu.

I also don't ever remember saying Shanks is not a swordsmen. >_> 

I've said time and time again Mihawk likely has more skill when it comes to the sword.

But Shanks has his haki. Including complete mastery over CoC which has yet to be fully fleshed out.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Prove this.
> The greater growth is directly contended by Shanks losing his arm.
> 
> They were equal until Shanks lost his arm, after which Mihawk surpassed him. To the point he doesn't consider Shanks worth fighting anymore.


Prove this? This is fucking common sense. Shanks fought Mihawk equally and yet he is 3 years younger than Mihawk. That means Shanks growth was greater than Mihawks since Shanks reached Mihawk level in earlier stage of his life. This is the default definition of greater Growth and Potential 

No when Shanks lost an arm he became Yonko and surpassed Mihawk by whole tier.

Mihawk does not consider Shanks worth fighting anymore but he considers Luffy, Zoro, Daz Bones and 2 Tranvestites worth fighting? 



> Irrelevant unless you're saying all Shichibukai are on the same level.
> Which means Buggy ~ Law ~ Doflamingo. If you believe that, then have a good day.


They are all on joke level lol because every Shichibukai we saw by now was a joke 



> Your biased opinions are not common sense.


Biased? No it is reality lol. And yeah it is most definitely common sense, just because you have none does not mean it is not so..

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Nothing more to say tbh



Ok, i'm getting to the point of disliking you now. -_-

Stop fucking butting in ffs... You have no fking place in this argument...

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Shanks being a swordsman can't be denied

Shanks being a swordsman lives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Ok, i'm getting to the point of disliking you now. -_-
> 
> Stop fucking butting in ffs... You have no fking place in this argument...


My place is everywhere

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaiser (May 18, 2016)

So much nonsense i'm reading...

- Making assumptions over assumptions based on theories Oda didn't even bother build in his own manga to make up an argument
- Whitebeard of all people wanted to know the type of "monster" who could have taken Shanks arms
- East Blue Shanks gave his hat to Luffy, waiting for the time he'd become a "great pirate" to take it back. Know what? That plot is still driving nowadays
- Have daily undeciding duels for multiple years(indicating similar potential), one suddenly loses an arm, somehow it's the handicaped one that is only allowed to grow stronger

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Prove it.  Oh wait, you can't.




He "doesn't want to settle things with a man with only one arm"
If that's not a condescending attitude, I don't know what is.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

MasterBeast said:


> If we're all going on titles here.


Doesn't prove Jack.
Yonko are four "*most powerful*", not strongest.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

I hope everyone knows this is a rayleigh vs Mihawk. .. Shanks isn't involved.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Tbh a fight between Mihawk and Shanks would be like Chrollo vs Hisoka


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

MasterBeast said:


> I hope everyone knows this is a rayleigh vs Mihawk. .. Shanks isn't involved.



Expecting a Mihawk thread to go off without the mention of Shanks. 

Shanks is the embodiment of Mihawk hype.

Without Shanks Mihawks hype would be nothing. Everything about his hype is based off Shanks being a yonko and a swordsmen.

No Shanks, no top tier Mihawk.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Doesn't prove Jack.
> Yonko are four "*most powerful*", not strongest.


Only you would think that. Buggy can't become a yonko no matter how hard he tried, because the titles needs to have strength. 
Search up what the word powerful means dude.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Expecting a Mihawk thread to go off without the mention of Shanks.
> 
> Shanks is the embodiment of Mihawk hype.
> 
> ...


Do you mean Shanks is Mihawk's hype tool?


----------



## Kaiser (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> Expecting a Mihawk thread to go off without the mention of Shanks.
> 
> Shanks is the embodiment of Mihawk hype.
> 
> ...


Implying you're not the one who started and contributed in derailing this thread. So much hypocrisie in your posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> Implying you're not the one who started and contributed in derailing this thread. So much hypocrisie in your posts



................. Where the fuck did i say i didn't start the shit...

You may want to learn what the fking word means before you start sprouting it off on people.

If i didn't someone else would have. That's the way Mihawk threads fking go. 

I was also the 5th person to mention Shanks in this thread.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> It is called common sense.
> 
> It is manga fact that Blackbeard is hunting for DFs.
> It is manga fact that Blackbeard will fight Shanks pirates.


It is not manga fact that:

Blackbeard will win his confrontation with Shanks
Mihawk will just happen to be with Shanks when that happens 
Shanks will request Mihawk's help and he'll agree or Mihawk offers his help, and Shanks accepts.
Can you prove those 3?
If not, your logic has more holes than a lotus pod.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> let alone 2 shit rookies swinging swords


Prove they were two "shit rookies"


SpiRo said:


> My opinions is most definitely >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Whitebeard words.


This is the problem. Such level of delusion can't be debated with.

Lol at MF not shaking the Grand Line.

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> I've said time and time again Mihawk likely has more skill when it comes to the sword.


His title is "World's Strongest Swordsman", not "World's Most Skilled Swordsman" though, which seems to be what you're implying.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> It is not manga fact that:
> 
> Blackbeard will win his confrontation with Shanks
> Mihawk will just happen to be with Shanks when that happens
> ...


1. Do you seriously believe that RH Pirates will defeat BB pirates?  
2. That is not fact but it is highly likely to happen.
3. Shanks may or may not request Mihawks help just like he would ask help even from weaker people than Mihawk. Because Shanks is not stubborn and egomaniac. And then with Mihawk help RH Pirates will lose against BB pirates.

How can i prove what will happen in future, are you autistic?


Amon Lancelot said:


> Prove they were two "shit rookies"





> This is the problem. Such level of delusion can't be debated with.
> 
> Lol at MF not shaking the Grand Line.


 Yes because that was when Roger was alive and it is fact that Shanks was rookie on his ship 

Common sense is not delusion.


Amon Lancelot said:


> His title is "World's Strongest Swordsman", not "World's Most Skilled Swordsman" though.


And Zoro title is Pirate Hunter and yet he is not bounty hunter anymore and he is actually Pirate 

You first need to understand how Titles work then speak about them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Kaiser (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> ................. Where the fuck did i say i didn't start the shit...
> 
> You may want to learn what the fking word means before you start sprouting it off on people.
> 
> ...


Other people just gave their ranking passing by. You're the one who started flaming when it was totally unnecessary. We don't know how it'd have gone if you didn't start shit

Also about the thing in your quote. Mihawk's hype majoritarily actually comes from the fact he is the WSS. His rivarly with Shanks is only secondarily. It's just that we don't know who he defeated to become WSS so in arguments, the secondarily arguments for now prevails until we get more info into this. 

Before Shanks was introduced as a yonko, majority of his hype came from the fact he was the rival of the WSS. Doesn't mean that people made him as a laughing stock when it was Mihawk who was carrying his entire hype

Your flame baiting are simply unnecessary in this thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Prove this? This is fucking common sense. Shanks fought Mihawk equally and yet he is 3 years younger than Mihawk. That means Shanks growth was greater than Mihawks since Shanks reached Mihawk level in earlier stage of his life. This is the default definition of greater Growth and Potential


No it's not.
Shanks may very well plateau before Mihawk. Egypt Shanks reaches his prime at 30, Mihawk at 50.

Mihawk became a pirate after Shanks (which he did, he was one of those at Roger's execution), while Shanks already had experience as a cabin boy on Roger's Ship. Shanks may have been 》Mihawk when Roger was executed for all we know, and Mihawk grew to reach him, giving him the greater growth rate.

You didn't prove Jack.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> They are all on joke level lol because every Shichibukai we saw by now was a joke



This logic is asinine
Mihawk aside, Doffy wasn't a joke.

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> No it's not.
> Shanks may very well plateau before Mihawk. Egypt Shanks reaches his prime at 30, Mihawk at 50.
> 
> Mihawk became a pirate after Shanks (which he did, he was one of those at Roger's execution), while Shanks already had experience as a cabin boy on Roger's Ship. Shanks may have been 》Mihawk when Roger was executed for all we know, and Mihawk grew to reach him, giving him the greater growth rate.
> ...


Nice grasping for straws 

Prove that Mihawk became pirate after Shanks. 

Mihawk grew to reach Shanks ? 

Just because you refuse to accept reality and proof does not mean i did not prove it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> This logic is asinine
> Mihawk aside, Doffy wasn't a joke.


I saw *Yonko* Kaido 2 chapters ago laughing at Doflamingo for being too weak. That is pretty much a joke.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Mihawk does not consider Shanks worth fighting anymore but he considers Luffy, Zoro, Daz Bones and 2 Tranvestites worth fighting?


He very well maybe not want to sully the memory of their duels at full strength, by fighting a Handicapped Shanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Yuki (May 18, 2016)

Kaiser said:


> Other people just gave their ranking passing by. You're the one who started flaming when it was totally unnecessary. We don't know how it'd have gone if you didn't start shit
> 
> Also about the thing in your quote. Mihawk's hype majoritarily actually comes from the fact he is the WSS. His rivarly with Shanks is only secondarily. It's just that we don't know who he defeated to become WSS so in arguments, the secondarily arguments for now prevails until we get more info into this.
> 
> ...



Oh please, show me even one Mihawk thread that went another way. Oh wait, you can't. 

His hype mainly came from the fact he will be Zoro's end game opp.

Shanks was known to be a yonko before his rivalry with Mihawk came out.  

Whatever.


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> He very well maybe not want to sully the memory of their duels at full strength, by fighting a Handicapped Shanks.


More like he does not want to be wrecked by Shanks lol..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Biased? No it is reality lol. And yeah it is most definitely common sense, just because you have none does not mean it is not so..


Ad hominem. Your delusions aren't fact. I'm not interested in starting a flame war here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 3


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> More like he does not want to be wrecked by Shanks lol..


Whatever makes you sleep at night.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## SpiRo (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> Ad hominem. Your delusions aren't fact. I'm not interested in starting a flame war here.


My delusions aren't fact indeed. My facts are facts 


Amon Lancelot said:


> Whatever makes you sleep at night.


Reality does. Truth does.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Amon Lancelot (May 18, 2016)

MasterBeast said:


> Only you would think that. Buggy can't become a yonko no matter how hard he tried, because the titles needs to have strength.
> Search up what the word powerful means dude.


In One Piece it refers to military/political power, and influence not combat ability. Don't quote me if you don't understand what I'm saying.

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 2


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> In One Piece it refers to military/political power, and influence not combat ability. Don't quote me if you don't understand what I'm saying.


Yeah no... that's only according to you. One of the previous yonko was the WSM and he didn't run shit using political power. Kaidou quite like his subordinates is also all about strength. BB is gathering DF to further strength himself and his crew. He wasn't awarded the title of yonko till he showcased his strength by... I'll let Admiral Kizaru say his favourite words. Again, political power means jack shit in the eyes of yonko because when it comes down to it to gain the title of yonko you have showcase you're strength... A million fodders means nothing as 100% of those fodder would have no effects on the actual yonko or top tiers in the OP VERSE. How are you gonna tell me it refers to political power when there hasn't been a single hint at that but rather the opposite? 

Little weak Mihawk is a frog within the atlantic ocean.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 18, 2016)

Yonkou is the tile given to pirates that control multiple islands in the New world. To control multiple islands in the New world, you need a strong crew. 
You cannot become a yonkou if ur strong but u have a weak crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

Tell that to BB who went around taking over islands and wasn't seen as yonko till he showcased his strength via OBLITERATING Mr Marco and the previous yonko crew members, the next best thing there is to yonko as it stands.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 18, 2016)

BB is prolly already against the strongest yonko not weakest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 18, 2016)

MasterBeast said:


> Tell that to BB who went around taking over islands and wasn't seen as yonko till he showcased his strength via OBLITERATING Mr Marco and the previous yonko crew members, the next best thing there is to yonko as it stands.


Ok did BB defeat Marco and company by himself?


----------



## Kaiser (May 18, 2016)

Juvia. said:


> His hype mainly came from the fact he will be Zoro's end game opp.


Him being Zoro's end game opp is an add to the fact he is known as the world strongest swordsman where his real hype comes from



> Shanks was known to be a yonko before his rivalry with Mihawk came out.


Who am i kidding here.

This is the moment Shanks' hype started to rise

But whatever it's not the topic of the thread, so i'd leave it at that

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Beast (May 18, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Ok did BB defeat Marco and company by himself?


Does that change Oda stating that BB was only considered yonko after having beat Marco and company?


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 18, 2016)

MasterBeast said:


> Does that change Oda stating that BB was only considered yonko after having beat Marco and company?


Would he be considered a yonku if he didn't have a crew and defeated Marco and company by himself?


----------



## Shanks (May 23, 2016)

So most agreed Ray > Mihawk.

Wonder how he gained that title? Did Ray gave it to him as a birthday present?


----------



## TheWiggian (May 24, 2016)

You only jerk 5 times a day to Mihawk?

Last time i counted i was at around 34-35. Catch up man, it's worth it.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 24, 2016)

I know I already commented here but

Mihawk > Prime Rayleigh = Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gohara (May 25, 2016)

IMO:

1. Prime Rayleigh wins with mid to high (closer to high than mid) difficulty.

2. Mihawk and Zoro win with high to extremely high difficulty.


----------



## Benn Beckman (May 28, 2016)

I think Mihawk probably became World's Greatest Swordsman by default when Shanks quit the game.

Also, imo, it's "greatest", not "strongest".

On Topic: If we go by feats, Rayleigh wins. Mihawk lacks the feats to compete with Rayleigh, namely hurting an admiral, since he was on test-luffy duty in the war. I think it's the reason people like down-playing him. But I daresay I expect him to show some extraordinary haki feats next time he actually puts in any effort.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 28, 2016)

Frankiest said:


> I think Mihawk probably became World's Greatest Swordsman by default when Shanks quit the game.
> 
> Also, imo, it's "greatest", not "strongest".



But the Kanji used for whitebeard and mihawk are basically the same. 

sekai saikyo no kenshi for mihawk and sekai saikyo no otoko for WB

Whether or not the titles are valid is something I don't want to get into though.


----------



## Benn Beckman (May 28, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> But the Kanji used for whitebeard and mihawk are basically the same.
> 
> sekai saikyo no kenshi for mihawk and sekai saikyo no otoko for WB
> 
> Whether or not the titles are valid is something I don't want to get into though.



Translations highly depend on context. Saikyo can be translated as greatest, strongest, best, ultimate... or anything along those lines really. The strongest translation is more popular in anime pop culture, but it's not the only one. There are examples all over Japanese cultures of Saikyo being used to signify "best" or "greatest" such as "Saikyo Miso", a high quality seasoning product (Miso is the name of the regular type of this product), or "Saikyo Line", the rail-way line between Tokyo and Saitama.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (May 28, 2016)

Huh.

Saikyo miso could still mean "strongest seasoning"


----------



## Finalbeta (May 28, 2016)

I don't trust English trans. anymore

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 3


----------



## Benn Beckman (May 28, 2016)

IchijiNijiSanji said:


> Huh.
> 
> Saikyo miso could still mean "strongest seasoning"



I could go on researching this, but honestly, the translation doesn't even matter to me. Mihawk has shown extremely good skill as a swordsman, but there are swordsmen with better haki feats, that's why I chose to interpret it this way.

Also, let's pay attention to Mihawk's and Zoro's own words for the purpose of this thread since its fitting. When Zoro asked Mihawk to train him, and said the reason was: "so that I may surpass you!" Mihawk's response was: "It looks like you found a cause greater than your own."

I'm pretty sure we can all agree that's Luffy's cause. So Zoro, at that moment, was more concerned with being of use to Luffy and helping him become pirate king, than he was with becoming greatest swordsman himself. If you think of it like that, then in Zoro's own mind, becoming the next Rayleigh can only be achieved through surpassing Mihawk.

There you go: Prime Rayleigh > Mihawk.


----------



## HisMajestyMihawk (May 28, 2016)

WB is worlds greatest man in bed

according to dumb weebos who thinks they know japanese 

saikyo in manga = strongest

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Beast (May 28, 2016)

He was the world's best man at Rogers wedding...
A very out dated title I might add.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 31, 2016)

Frankiest said:


> I could go on researching this, but honestly, the translation doesn't even matter to me. Mihawk has shown extremely good skill as a swordsman, but there are swordsmen with better haki feats, that's why I chose to interpret it this way.
> 
> Also, let's pay attention to Mihawk's and Zoro's own words for the purpose of this thread since its fitting. When Zoro asked Mihawk to train him, and said the reason was: "so that I may surpass you!" Mihawk's response was: "It looks like you found a cause greater than your own."
> 
> ...


 Being the PK's first mate doesn't mean they're = to Rayleigh


----------



## Finalbeta (May 31, 2016)

Prime Rayleigh low diffs

Current Rayleigh high diffs

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 31, 2016)

People actually doubting Mihawks title? 

Wow the denial is real.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 31, 2016)

I think that Oda forgot about that panel to begin with

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (May 31, 2016)

yeah oda sure strikes me as an author who forgets.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 1, 2016)

Frankiest said:


> I think Mihawk probably became World's Greatest Swordsman by default when Shanks quit the game.
> 
> Also, imo, it's "greatest", not "strongest".
> 
> On Topic: If we go by feats, Rayleigh wins. Mihawk lacks the feats to compete with Rayleigh, namely hurting an admiral, since he was on test-luffy duty in the war. I think it's the reason people like down-playing him. But I daresay I expect him to show some extraordinary haki feats next time he actually puts in any effort.



Saikyo is Japanese for strongest.
Saidai is Japanese for greatest.

They really need to do better job with translations. Can cause misconception like this.

Sekai saikyo no kenshi - worlds strongest swordsman
Sekai saikyo no otoko - worlds strongest man
Saikyo no seibutsu - the strongest creature

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 1, 2016)

Oda forgot about the title in Marineford though  

What do u think guys @giantbiceps @SpiRo


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 1, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Saikyo is Japanese for strongest.
> Saidai is Japanese for greatest.
> 
> They really need to do better job with translations. Can cause misconception like this.
> ...


Does not matter what title say when it ain't so. 

Just like Whitebeard title said that he is strongest man alive and yet he wasn't.
Zoron is Pirate Hunter by title and yet he is a pirate and not bounty hunter.

Nerds need to learn how titles work and stop clinging to it like it is some ultimate law that world abides by.


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 1, 2016)

Whitebeard proved in marineford, why he was considered the strongest man. Even with half his head gone, he was still kicking ass.
Kaido - its hard to even scratch this mofo.
Mihawk - his title is the dream of Zoro. Enough said.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 1, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Oda forgot about the title in Marineford though
> 
> What do u think guys @giantbiceps @SpiRo


That's why oda mentioned it again on shichibukai reintro right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 1, 2016)

I mean by his Marineford feats  

They sucked


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 1, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Whitebeard proved in marineford, why he was considered the strongest man. Even with half his head gone, he was still kicking ass.
> Kaido - its hard to even scratch this mofo.
> Mihawk - his title is the dream of Zoro. Enough said.


He proved what? He managed to defeat 2 Vice Admirals and then died but not before he said himself that he is not strongest man alive anymore 

Hard to scratch? He has huge ass scar on his stomach  One-armed ginger pushed him back 

Yes Mihawks title is the dream of a insignificant character and no one else in the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## hokageyonkou (Jun 1, 2016)

Whitebeard said he's not going to be strongest forever. Obviously since he's getting old and sick. Maybe u missed panels where he was wrecking marineford, and knocked akainu the fuck out.

We don't know what happened between shanks and Kaidou but they obviously didn't fight else Shanks would be dead. That huge ass scar was probably caused by someone's ultimate attack. Still the fucker is not dead.

Lol Zoro insignificant.I suggest u skip wano arc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 1, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> He proved what? He managed to defeat 2 Vice Admirals and then died but not before he said himself that he is not strongest man alive anymore
> 
> Hard to scratch? He has huge ass scar on his stomach  One-armed ginger pushed him back
> 
> Yes Mihawks title is the dream of a insignificant character and no one else in the world


Good post 
liked and repped

Reactions: Disagree 2


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 1, 2016)

hokageyonkou said:


> Whitebeard said he's not going to be strongest forever. Obviously since he's getting old and sick. Maybe u missed panels where he was wrecking marineford, and knocked akainu the fuck out.
> 
> We don't know what happened between shanks and Kaidou but they obviously didn't fight else Shanks would be dead. That huge ass scar was probably caused by someone's ultimate attack. Still the fucker is not dead.
> 
> Lol Zoro insignificant.I suggest u skip wano arc.


No he said HE CAN'T BE strongest forever in agreement to what Crocodile said. Which was that WB is weak.

No i did not miss anything you are just delusional wanker who understands manga how he wishes completely ignoring reality. He did nothing to Akainu. Made his nose bleed 

Yeah because Kaido is kind of man that dislike fighting and is prone to reasonable resolutions. That is why he did not fight Shanks. 

Uuuuu by ultimate attack? 

Zoron is damn irrelevant, just check his panel time and you will realize that


----------



## Shanks (Jun 1, 2016)

So much tl;dr in one page


----------



## Amon Lancelot (Jun 1, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Zoron is damn irrelevant,




He's one of the 3 cores of One Piece

Reactions: Disagree 3


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 2, 2016)

Oda forgot about Zoron atm


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 2, 2016)

Amon Lancelot said:


> He's one of the 3 cores of One Piece

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 2, 2016)

SpiRo said:


>


Don't waste your time with the trolls bro


----------



## Kylo Ren (Jun 6, 2016)

stalemate.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> No he said HE CAN'T BE strongest forever in agreement to what Crocodile said. Which was that WB is weak.
> 
> No i did not miss anything you are just delusional wanker who understands manga how he wishes completely ignoring reality. He did nothing to Akainu. Made his nose bleed
> 
> ...


Akainu despite trying failed to kill him and and was either knocked out or hid until WB was dead when he conviently makes is reentrance. Either way Akainu lost their little bout it takes lot more than what WB dished out to truly take out a Top tier

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 6, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Akainu despite trying failed to kill him and and was either knocked out or hid until WB was dead when he conviently makes is reentrance. Either way Akainu lost their little bout it takes lot more than what WB dished out to truly take out a Top tier


Whitebeard tried to kill Akainu because he killed Ace and failed also 

No Akainu was not knocked out at all. Manga fact. 
No Akainu did not hide at all. Manga fact.

Akainu lost what?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> Whitebeard tried to kill Akainu because he killed Ace and failed also
> 
> No Akainu was not knocked out at all. Manga fact.
> No Akainu did not hide at all. Manga fact.
> ...


Stop using the word facts when they clearly aren't the word loses it meaning. Show me on panel what the hell Akainu was doing down there and why he was hiding (or whatever you want call it that's basically the same thing) despite the there being dangerous criminals running about and his job being to catch them. Your conjecture doesn't count


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 6, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Stop using the word facts when they clearly aren't the word loses it meaning. Show me on panel what the hell Akainu was doing down there and why he was hiding (or whatever you want call it that's basically the same thing) despite the there being dangerous criminals running about and his job being to catch them. Your conjecture doesn't count




It is not the fact? You do realize manga literally says that Akainu was not defeated and was not hiding 

Here is the panel 




> *Pirates: It's Akainu!!! Was he not defeated before?!!! // He's snuck around in front of us by melting a path under the ground!!!*



Akainu was moving underground to catch up to Jimbei who was sprinting away with Luffy who btw was Akainu's objective before Whitebeard butted in 

No Akainu job was not to "catch" dangerous criminals, Akainu job was to catch and murder Luffy


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> It is not the fact? You do realize manga literally says that Akainu was not defeated and was not hiding
> 
> Here is the panel
> 
> ...


Hahahahahah Really? That's what you came up with it took him that long to do just that? Despite the fact that was the reason why he didn't catch Luffy in the first because if he had done that right after WB hit him (as in chase after Luffy) he would have been able to take Jimbei out as running or anything would have been far faster. Unless your implying, Akainu is really, really, really slow.

How fucking autistic are you? We've had this arguement before it was stupid then as it is now.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 6, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Hahahahahah Really? That's what you came up with it took him that long to do just that? Despite the fact that was the reason why he didn't catch Luffy in the first because if he had done that right after WB hit him he would have been able to take Jimbei out as running or anything would have been far faster, unless your implying, Akainu is really really slow.


HAhahahaahhaha, yes really. That is the reality. Confusing to you isn't it? 

That long to do what? Jimbei took Luffy and sprinted off while Akainu had to fight Whitebeard and then move UNDERGROUND and still Akainu managed somehow to reach Jimbei 

And he did all that before Jimbei sprinted 400 meters to reach the water 

NO SHIT it would be faster to run on ground and catch up to Jimbei. But you see in manga Akainu fell into the crevice made by Whitebeard


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> HAhahahaahhaha, yes really. That is the reality. Confusing to you isn't it?
> 
> That long to do what? Jimbei took Luffy and sprinted off while Akainu had to fight Whitebeard and then move UNDERGROUND and still Akainu managed somehow to reach Jimbei
> 
> ...


Jimbei carrying Luffy ran through a war. Akainu caught up with Jimbei temporarily and promtly lost him because he allowed Jimbei to get far enough for the rest of pirates to help him whereas Akainu had no back up. Do you honestly think that's what Akainu wanted to happen. That he let Jimbei travel that far and effectively save Luffy. Keep in mind your theory assumes Akainu is barely faster than a jimbei carrying Luffy. And basically that Akainu is a moron.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 6, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Jimbei carrying Luffy ran through a war. Akainu caught up with Jimbei temporarily and promtply lost him because he allowd Jimbei to get far enough for the rest of pirates to help him whereas Akain had no back up. Do you honestly think that's what Akainu wanted to happen. That he let Jimbei travel that farand effectly save Luffy. Keep in mind your theory assumes Akainu is barely faster than a jimbei carrying Luffy.


What the fuck? 

Can you even comprehend how many pirates helped Jimbe escape? Akainu reached him two times for fuck sake and then still he had to be stopped by all remaining WB commanders, Marine and Yonko 

Jinbei managed to escape only because Crocodile and Buggy *LITERALLY *saved him. Do you even read the manga? 

BUGGY LITERALLY CARRIED HIS UNCONSCIOUS ASS SO HE CAN SURVIVE


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 6, 2016)

SpiRo said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Can you even comprehend how many pirates helped Jimbe escape? Akainu reached him two times for fuck sake and then still he had to be stopped by all remaining WB commanders, Marine and Yonko
> 
> ...


Yes and how do you think Jimbei managed to reach crocodile and Buggy in the first place. Their certainly weren't heading to Jimbei. Jimbei managed to reach the main force of the WB pirates and the pirates Luffy brought from impel down, while  Akainu was doing what exactly? Taking his sweet as time travel slowly underground at a rate only slight faster than a dude carrying someone else. The guy popped out immediately after WB died, oh so very convienently


----------



## SpiRo (Jun 6, 2016)

Spirit King said:


> Yes and how do you think Jimbei managed to reach crocodile and Buggy in the first place. Their certainly weren't heading to Jimbei. Jimbei managed to reach the main force of the WB pirates and the pirates Luffy brought from impel down, while  Akainu was doing what exactly? Taking his sweet as time travel slowly underground at a rate only slight faster thandude carrying someone ele.


Jinbei did not manage to reach anyone, Crocodile came to him and saved him and then tossed him to Buggy 

"They certainly weren't heading to Jimbei"? Then why is Crocodile behind Akainu ? 

Jinbei did not run towards the main force but towards the water.. 

Main WB force was already at place where Jinbei picked up Luffy since Marco saved Luffy there.. 

I am arguing with dude that literally has no manga knowledge and just spouts nonsense


----------



## Finalbeta (Jun 6, 2016)

It's unsure if Whitebeard could've killed Akainu in that fight

More probable not, considering Akainu was still at about 70-80% HP after 2 gura quakes prolly

Reactions: Like 2 | Dislike 1


----------

